# Pulp Fiction



## Rifter (22. August 2012)

Durch zufall bin ich heute an Pulp Fiction geraten... zuvor hatte ich den Streifen noch nie gesehn obwohl dieser schon 18 Jahre alt ist.

Er hat seine momente - ich glaub auch das ich das mit den Zeitsprüngen geschnallt hab. Aber eigentlich ist das nur ein recht schräger Gangster-Streifen und ich begreif nicht, warum es der Film unter den "Top 100 der Besten Filme aller Zeiten" geschafft hat?!

Oder hab ich die Story doch verpasst?

Für alle die den Film nicht kennen:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JaQTapkJU-E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (22. August 2012)

Pulp Fiction ist einfach ein Kultfilm und die Auflistung der 100 Besten Filme aller Zeiten beruht nun einmal auf einer Umfrage viele Menschen finden, dass Pulp Fiction nun mal einer der besten Filme ist.


----------



## Rifter (22. August 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> Pulp Fiction ist einfach ein Kultfilm und die Auflistung der 100 Besten Filme aller Zeiten beruht nun einmal auf einer Umfrage viele Menschen finden, dass Pulp Fiction nun mal einer der besten Filme ist.



Natürlich,

aber hat dieser Film einen tieferen Sinn/Story? Such ihn grad verzweifelt - find aber nix...


----------



## Alux (22. August 2012)

Muss ein Film denn immer eine tiefere Handlung haben?^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (22. August 2012)

die machart ist einfach schon genial, sonst mal auf imdb die reviews durchlesen und schlau werden 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0110912/reviews





> The masterpiece without a message


----------



## Kamsi (23. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




&#8222;Mit lakonischem Humor zeigt die brillante schwarze Komödie eine Gesellschaft, die von Brutalität, Dummheit, moralischer Indifferenz und grotesken Zufällen beherrscht wird. Bekannte Muster der Trivialkultur und des amerikanischen B-Pictures werden auf intelligente Weise variiert und konterkariert. Dabei schreckt der Film auch nicht vor exzessiven, wenn auch satirisch überspitzten Gewaltszenen zurück, die teilweise nur schwer verdaulich sind.&#8220;

 &#8211; Lexikon des internationalen Films

 &#8222;Mit grotesken Dialogen [&#8230;] konterkariert Regisseur, Autor und Nebendarsteller Quentin Tarantino einige Szenen von extremer Brutalität. Gleichzeitig entfaltet er eine brillante Story, die die herkömmlichen Erzählstrukturen des Kinos sprengen. Wo sich andere Filme mit eindimensionalen Action-Orgien begnügen, springt Tarantino virtuos zwischen verschiedenen Schauplätzen, Zeiten und Handlungen hin und her, um endlich den Bogen zu schließen und die losen Handlungsstränge zu einem großen Ganzen zusammenzufügen. Für das Gangsterfilm-Genre kam das 1994 einer Revolution gleich, die inzwischen unzählige Kopisten gefunden hat.&#8220;

 &#8211; Cinema.


----------



## Schrottinator (23. August 2012)

ich schau in grad an.
Bin grad an folgender Stelle:


----------



## Knallfix (24. August 2012)

Rifter schrieb:


> ... obwohl dieser schon 18 Jahre alt ist.
> ...



Scheiße ... 18 Jahre?
Wo sind die geblieben lol -.-

Pulp Fiction war für die Masse vollkommen neu. 
Coole Sprüche ... , zelebrierte Gewalt, Style & coolness³ und trotzdem trotzdem konnte man sich nicht einfach vorsetzten und berieseln lassen sondern mußte mitdenken.
Krasses Gegenstück zu den sonst üblichen Buddy Movies wie Lethal Weapon, Nur 48 Stunden usw. 
Wegbereiter für ein neues Genre.


----------



## win3ermute (25. August 2012)

Knallfix schrieb:


> Krasses Gegenstück zu den sonst üblichen Buddy Movies wie Lethal Weapon, Nur 48 Stunden usw.
> Wegbereiter für ein neues Genre.



Als jemand, der überhaupt nicht auf die Filme Tarantinos steht (wobei ich ansonsten "Reservoir Dogs" mit Abstrichen verdammt gut fand) kann ich dazu nur sagen: Das Ding hat mich seinerzeit "weggeblasen".

Gut, er hat eine Menge Dialog, die eher in einen Theaterworkshop gehörten (andere finden halt, genau das mache den besonderen Reiz an Tarantino-Filmen aus - absolut nicht mein Ding), aber er griff thematisch halt den "Film Noir" und das dazugehörende "Pulp"-Genre auf und schuf etwas völlig neues, ohne sich einen Deut um Konventionen zu scheren. 

"Meilensteine" des Films haben übrigens weniger mit der behandelten Thematik zu tun, sondern mehr mit Machart. Es ist sicherlich "vermessen", "Pulp Fiction" mit "Citizen Kane" zu vergleichen, allerdings verbindet beide Filme ihr prägender Stil. Ob man nun "Tarantino-Fanboi" ist oder nicht - er ist einer der ganz, ganz wenigen Regisseure, die einen eigenen, unverwechselbaren Stil haben und nicht austauschbar sind!
Es ist halt so, daß immer wieder behauptet wird, man könne doch im Film nichts neues mehr machen, weil die Pioniere bereits alles abgegrast hätten. Stimmt in Sachen Film und auch in Musik immer nur soweit, bis irgendwer daherkommt und tatsächlich eine Innovation liefert, auf die bisher keiner gekommen ist (siehe auch "Fight Club"). Die Verbindung von absolut absurden Stories; ganz viel "Style" und Liebe zum Detail in der Bildkomposition; der Auswahl eines vortrefflich passenden Soundtracks; eines völlig "unzeitgemäßen" langsamen Erzählstils in Episodenstruktur und nicht zu vergessen hervorragendes Schauspiel ergeben völlig unzureichend erklärt den "Tarantino-Style". 
Wieviel Filme (siehe z. B. den durchaus unterhaltsamen "Tuesday") hat man seither gesehen, wo man unwillkürlich dachte, das sei "Tarantino-esque"? Jeder Filmemacher, der etwas abseits des "Mainstreams" neue Impulse geben möchte, wird mit Tarantino und in der Hauptsache "Pulp Fiction" verglichen. 

Ich behaupte mal, ein "Sin City" wäre ohne Tarantinos "Vorarbeit" überhaupt nicht möglich gewesen (und Tarantino war ja dort ebenfalls mit den Dreharbeiten verknüpft; ob Rodriguez ohne die Freundschaft zu Tarantino überhaupt in der Lage gewesen wäre, das Teil zu inszenieren, wäre auch noch eine Diskussion wert. Rodriguez ist übrigens ebenfalls einer der wenigen Regisseure, dessen Handschrift man erkennt, auch wenn er zum Teil ziemliches Standard-Zeug abgeliefert hat; immer wieder durchbrochen von einer unglaublichen handwerklichen Fähigkeit mit neuen, frischen Ideen. Ich empfehle "Desperado" abseits von "Sin City").

Ich habe irgendwann mal gesagt, daß Tarantino nur ein Kind seiner Zeit sei und gegen "echte", wenn auch weniger bekannte Innovatoren wie Miike oder Kitano schnell vergessen sein wird. Mittlerweile - und weil ich selbst trotz Abneigung der meisten sonstigen Werke des Herrn Tarantino ein "Fanboi" von "Pulp Fiction" bin - bin ich mir nicht mehr so sicher. Ich behaupte mal, selbst in 50 oder 100 Jahren wird "Pulp Fiction" seinen Platz innerhalb der "wichtigsten Filme des 20. Jahrhunderts" sichern.


----------



## spectrumizer (25. August 2012)

Pulp Fiction ... Keine Ahnung, wieviele 40x und mehr ich diesen Film in meinen ganzen Jahren schon gesehen habe. Und er wurde in keiner Minute langweilig.  

Wirklich ein zeitloses Kult- und Meisterstück von Quentin Tarantino, obwohl ich auch nicht beschreiben oder erklären könnte, was ihn jetzt genau dazu macht.


----------



## bkeleanor (27. August 2012)

ich will euch hier nicht die stimmung versauen, aber ich bin kein fan von dem film.
eigenartiger weise kann ich noch nicht mal sagen warum er mir nicht gefällt.


----------



## Fremder123 (27. August 2012)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> ich will euch hier nicht die stimmung versauen, aber ich bin kein fan von dem film.
> eigenartiger weise kann ich noch nicht mal sagen warum er mir nicht gefällt.


Ist ja auch kein Muss ihn zu mögen. Tarantinos Stil an sich ist recht speziell und für die große Masse eh weniger geeignet. Viele (VIELE!) Dia- und Monologe. Nigger und Fuck in jedem zweiten Satz. Eine über lange Strecken ereignislose, behäbige Erzählweise, die dann plötzlich in absurde Situationen und gern auch in groteske Blutbäder umschlägt. Das ist nicht für jedermann. Als ich in den 90ern meinen ersten Tarantino - Reservoir Dogs - aus der Videothek auslieh, war ich irritiert, ja fast enttäuscht. Erst nach und nach konnte ich mich mit der Machart anfreunden. Und plötzlich war der Streifen absolut genial. Wie eben auch Pulp Fiction. Oder Jackie Brown. Kill Bill. Undsoweiter. Darauf muss man sich einlassen, das ist kein leichtverdauliches Popcorn-Kino wie Battleship oder Men in Black. Und wer das nicht kann, der eröffnet halt solche Threads und verharrt in Verständnislosigkeit, auch wenn die Gründe für den "Hype" detailliert dargelegt werden. Dabei ist alles Geschmackssache.


----------



## Wolfmania (27. August 2012)

hach ja, Pulp Fiction hab ich das erste Mal beim Freund gesehen, dann die LaserDisc Box gekauft, diese unzählige Male mit Kumpels und allein gesehen - immer wieder fasziniert von den Sprüchen, Bildern, Kamera-Einstellungen, irren Szenen...wo wird schon mal ein Hauptdarsteller beim "großen Geschäft" machen erschossen...?  Und diese Musik....und Mia Wallace macht das Revox Tonbandgerät an das bei mir zu Hause steht !! Und überhaupt...*schwelg* Im englischen natürlich besser, aber die Übersetzung ist auch i.O.


----------



## bkeleanor (27. August 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Ist ja auch kein Muss ihn zu mögen. Tarantinos Stil an sich ist recht speziell und für die große Masse eh weniger geeignet. Viele (VIELE!) Dia- und Monologe. Nigger und Fuck in jedem zweiten Satz. Eine über lange Strecken ereignislose, behäbige Erzählweise.... Das ist nicht für jedermann.
> 
> Darauf muss man sich einlassen, das ist kein leichtverdauliches Popcorn-Kino wie Battleship oder Men in Black. Und wer das nicht kann, der eröffnet halt solche Threads und verharrt in Verständnislosigkeit, auch wenn die Gründe für den "Hype" detailliert dargelegt werden.
> 
> Dabei ist alles Geschmackssache.



Das triffts sehr gut. 
Komischer weise mag ich Jackie Brown.
Reservoir dogs fand ich wiederum langweilig. vielleicht weil ich einfach auf den grossen knall gewartet habe, den showdown der aber nicht so richtig gekommen ist.


----------



## Davatar (27. August 2012)

Pulp Fiction...was soll man sagen? Top Schauspieler, tolle Geschichte, Zeitsprünge versteht man beim zweiten Mal schauen auch, genug Action für nen Actionfilm, aber nicht übertrieben und glaubhafte Charaktere. Die einzige, die mir immer auf den Geist geht, wenn ich den Film schaue ist Butchs Freundin Fabienne, aber perfekte Filme gibts sowieso nicht, also schau ich da drüber weg. Wer den Film nicht mag hat ihn entweder nicht verstanden oder mag keine guten Actionfilme kombiniert mit anständiger Geschichte, denn solche gibts eigentlich nur wenig (auch wenns unzählige Actionfilme gibt...). Übrigens muss ich auch noch zugeben, dass ich nach dem ersten Mal schauen sehr verwirrt war und nicht so recht wusste, ob ich den Film nun gut finden soll oder nicht. Seit dem zweiten Mal liebe ich ihn 

Genial finde ich, dass man auch beim zehnten Mal schauen immer wieder kleine Details findet, die einem vorher nicht auffielen.


Ich frag mich warum er gemäss Rifter nur viertbester Film aller Zeiten sein soll. Drum: Bitte liste doch noch Deine Top 3 auf


----------



## bkeleanor (27. August 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Wer den Film nicht mag hat ihn entweder nicht verstanden oder mag keine guten Actionfilme kombiniert mit anständiger Geschichte, denn solche gibts eigentlich nur wenig (auch wenns unzählige Actionfilme gibt...).
> Ich frag mich warum er gemäss Rifter nur viertbester Film aller Zeiten sein soll. Drum: Bitte liste doch noch Deine Top 3 auf



Das kannst du so nicht sagen. 

[size="-1"][font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]die komplette liste gibts auf:
http://www.imdb.com/chart/top[/font][/size][font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"] [/font]


----------



## Beckenblockade (27. August 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich frag mich warum er gemäss Rifter nur viertbester Film aller Zeiten sein soll. Drum: Bitte liste doch noch Deine Top 3 auf



Desholb


----------



## Davatar (27. August 2012)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Das kannst du so nicht sagen.


Hab ich aber getan  Und bewusst provozierend, um die Meinung der Leute zu lesen, die ihn nicht gut finden, falls es denn solche hier geben sollte (ja Deinen Beitrag hab ich gesehn).


Beckenblockade schrieb:


> Desholb


Achso ich hab gedacht das sei seine eigene Bewertung ^^


----------



## Caps-lock (27. August 2012)

Ich denke es gibt einfach Filme die sollte man gesehen haben um viele Dinge zu verstehen .
Dazu gehört Pulp Fiction genauso wie The Big Lebowski.
Es gibt einfach Filme auf die wird in so unglaublich vielen anderen Medien angespielt, dass man durchaus ne Menge verpasst.


----------



## Hubautz (28. August 2012)

Beckenblockade schrieb:


> Desholb



Hmm – die Verurteilten auf Platz 1? Das ist ein sehr schönerFilm ohne Frage und hervorragend nach der Stephen King Vorlage umgesetzt. AberPlatz 1? Ich weiß nicht.


----------



## shadow24 (28. August 2012)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Hmm &#150; die Verurteilten auf Platz 1? Das ist ein sehr schönerFilm ohne Frage und hervorragend nach der Stephen King Vorlage umgesetzt. AberPlatz 1? Ich weiß nicht.



die liste wird eh stets subjektiv bleiben,auch wenn 700k leute für die Verurteilten stimmten,welcher zwar ein wirklich gefühlsvoller,guter film ist,aber jeder hat doch seine eigene liste an favoriten...
ich versteh zb nicht warum einer meiner lieblingsfilme da gar nicht unter den 250 auftaucht...den kennt aber ausser winermute wahrscheinlich kaum jemand:"Ghost Dog-Der Weg des Samurai"...die Gegenwart verbunden mit den Lehren des Hagakure(ein Werk welches mich jahrelang geprägt hat)...wunderschöner Film:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xAlBlavGaB8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ego1899 (28. August 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> den kennt aber ausser winermute wahrscheinlich kaum jemand:"Ghost Dog-Der Weg des Samurai"...die Gegenwart verbunden mit den Lehren des Hagakure(ein Werk welches mich jahrelang geprägt hat)...wunderschöner Film:



Den kennen wahrscheinlich mehr Leute als du denkst, nur mögen die meisten nich so viel davon halten wie du ^^ Das mag deine Welt jetzt vielleicht erschüttern, aber ich fand den ziemlich lächerlich und der taucht da völlig zurecht nich auf, der gehört für mich noch nicht mal unter die Top1000 

Pulp Fiction und Tarantinos Anfangswerke, auch die wo er nur seine Finger mit drin hatte wie Four Rooms und dergleichen waren alle gut, keine Frage...

Aber ehrlich gesagt wird mittlerweile jeder Scheiß gehyped nur weil Tarantino draufsteht, ganz egal was er da für nen Schrott fabriziert.

Als Regie zuletzt Death Proof und Inglorious Basterds, beides Filme die die Welt nicht brauch. Aber nein der große Tarantino hat es ja gemacht da muss es ja zu Gold werden. 
Das is schon wie bei abstrakter Kunst wo alle davor stehen und dann sagen "Ooohh, Aaahhn wie bahnbrechend, was für ein Genie..."

Bei Sin City war er auch an der Regie beteiligt, auch so ein sinnlos gehypter Mistfilm wenn man mal ehrlich ist...

Als Produzent: Hostel 1+2, Machete... Naja dazu sag ich besser nix mehr...


Klar das is immer die Sache des eigenen Geschmacks... 
Ich mag da jetzt vielleicht einige Tarantino-Fanboys vor dem Kopf stoßen, aber der is mittlerweile einfach zu erfolgsverwöhnt und das merkt man an der Qualität seiner Arbeit...


Naja aber nur meine eigene Meinung, alle Angaben wie immer ohne Gewähr...


----------



## spectrumizer (28. August 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Die einzige, die mir immer auf den Geist geht, wenn ich den Film schaue ist Butchs Freundin Fabienne, [...]


Och, ich fand Fabienne immer total süß und knuffig, hat sowas unschuldig-naives. 



ego1899 schrieb:


> Aber ehrlich gesagt wird mittlerweile jeder Scheiß gehyped nur weil Tarantino draufsteht, ganz egal was er da für nen Schrott fabriziert.


Ja, Tarantino hatte (s)eine besten Zeit mit Reservoir Dogs, Pulp Fiction, Jackie Brown, Kill Bill ... Alles andere von ihm hat mich auch erst skeptisch gemacht, bis ich's mir angeschaut hab.



ego1899 schrieb:


> Als Regie zuletzt Death Proof und Inglorious Basterds, beides Filme die die Welt nicht brauch. [...]
> 
> Bei Sin City war er auch an der Regie beteiligt, auch so ein sinnlos gehypter Mistfilm wenn man mal ehrlich ist...


Death Proof war einfach nur Trashig, ja, aber hatte trotzdem was. 

Inglorious Basterds hingegen ist schonwieder etwas anspruchsvollere Kost, da es hier nicht nur um "Nazis skalpieren" geht (klar, das auch ), sondern der Film auch ein gewisses Gefühl vom 3. Reich und damit auch eine Botschaft transportiert. Das zeigt sich stark in der Geschichte von Shosanna, die Flucht in ihrer Kindheit, ihr späteres Wiedersehen mit dem 'Judenjäger' Hans Landa (Christoph Walz) und dann ihr treffen mit dem freundlichen, aber trotzdem penetranten und selbstherrlichen Frederik Zoller (Daniel Brühl).
Und Sin City fand ich auch sehr gut. Als ich den das erste Mal gesehen hab, bin ich so tief in der Story versunken, dass der Film dann vorbei war und ich mich fragte "WTF? War's das schon?!" 

Geschmäcker halt ... Auf die restlichen Filme von ihm (Machete, Hostel, ...) verzichte ich aber auch freiwillig gern.


----------



## shadow24 (28. August 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Das mag deine Welt jetzt vielleicht erschüttern, aber ich fand den ziemlich lächerlich und der taucht da völlig zurecht nich auf, der gehört für mich noch nicht mal unter die Top1000




nö,erschüttert mich nicht,sondern bestätigt nur meine aussage das alle filme subjektiv zu sehen sind...kann ja auch nicht jeder so einen erlesenen geschmack wie du haben


----------



## Fremder123 (28. August 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Aber ehrlich gesagt wird mittlerweile jeder Scheiß gehyped nur weil Tarantino draufsteht, ganz egal was er da für nen Schrott fabriziert.
> 
> Als Regie zuletzt Death Proof und Inglorious Basterds, beides Filme die die Welt nicht brauch. Aber nein der große Tarantino hat es ja gemacht da muss es ja zu Gold werden.
> Das is schon wie bei abstrakter Kunst wo alle davor stehen und dann sagen "Ooohh, Aaahhn wie bahnbrechend, was für ein Genie..."
> ...


Der gute Quentin hatte schon mal bessere Tage, das ist wahr. Früher war alles, wo er seine Finger im Spiel hatte, grandios. Mein Lieblingsfilm True Romance z.B., wo er das Drehbuch beisteuerte. Oder Natural Born Killers.

Aber wie immer ist alles Geschmackssache. Death Proof hat mir ganz gut gefallen, nur etwas viel Gequatsche (das will bei Tarantino schon was heißen) und das Ende war blöd. Vom Double Feature war jedoch Planet Terror eindeutig besser... VIEL besser. Machete war ganz in Ordnung, wenngleich ich mir durch den Hype mehr erwartet hatte. Inglourious Basterds hab ich nach ein paar Minuten wieder ausgemacht, so unerträglich war dieser Mist. Der wird gefeiert bis zum Gehtnichtmehr, ich kann ihn nicht ab. Sin City wiederum fand und finde ich grandios, war gleich zweimal im Kino.

Zurück zu Pulp Fiction: Man mag ihn oder hasst ihn, aber eines ist unzweifelhaft... der Film hat soviele markante Szenen wie kaum ein anderer. Egal ob die Tanzszene mit Vince Vega und Mia ( ) oder der deftige Abschnitt in Z's S/M-Keller (man denke an die Knebel mit dem roten "Ball" im Mund), das alles ist mittlerweile so oft zitiert worden dass es alle Welt kennt ohne PF auch nur gesehen zu haben.


----------



## ego1899 (28. August 2012)

Oh ich dachte ich stoße jetzt auf viel mehr Kritik 

Naja aber man sieht, der eine macht IB nach ein paar Minuten aus, der andere nicht.
Sin City scheint einfach dem größten Teil doch zu gefallen, mag aber auch daran liegen das sich den vielleicht auch hauptsächlich nur Leute angucken die sowieso Fan von sowas sind.
Mir hat einfach der Erzählstil und das ganze Setting nicht gefallen. Dieses schwarz-weiß mit dem bunt dazwischen und hin und her.
Ja ich weiß das es gerade das irgendwie aus machen soll, is aber in meinen Augen einen so auf möchtegern-revolutionär gemacht...


Bei Pulp Fiction is sich wohl auch der größte Teil einig. Gibt glaube ich auch wenige Filme die ich schon so oft gesehen habe ^^



shadow24 schrieb:


> kann ja auch nicht jeder so einen erlesenen geschmack wie du haben



/sign


----------



## Fremder123 (28. August 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Ja ich weiß das es gerade das irgendwie aus machen soll, is aber in meinen Augen einen so auf möchtegern-revolutionär gemacht...


Och da war nix mit Möchtegern. Es war einfach mal die erste RICHTIGE Comicverfilmung. Klar, ich seh die ganzen Batmans, Spidermans und X-Mens auch gern, aber mal ehrlich - was wird denn da gezeigt? Reale Menschen in Latex- oder Stoffkostümen, die in real aussehenden Städten/ Landschaften mittels CGI-Effekten Widersacher bekämpfen. Das ist alles nett anzusehen, aber mit Comic hat das nicht viel zu tun. Es sind halt Fantasyfilme mit den Figuren aus Comics. The Dark Knight, obschon unbeschreiblich gut, ist fast schon realistisch in der Darstellung. Würde Christian Bale kein Kostüm tragen, es würde gar nicht groß auffallen. Selbst der Joker gleicht mehr einem schizophrenem Youtube-Freak als dem clownhaft überzeichneten Verrückten aus den Comics.

Sin City dagegen ist Film gewordener Comic. Endlich mal ein Film, der auch wirklich den grafischen Stil der Novelle rüberbringt und nicht nur die Figuren in die "Realität" holt. Es gab mal schöne Vergleichsbilder Comic-Film und da war gut zu sehen, wie detailgetreu die meisten Stilelemente beibehalten wurden. Darum hat zumindest mir der Film so gut gefallen und ich kann ihn immer wieder anschauen. 300 und Watchmen gehen in die Richtung, sind aber schon wieder dezenter gehalten.

Sonst fällt mir spontan kein anderer Film mit derartig ausgeprägter Stilisierung ein, vielleicht noch Natural Born Killers. Oder die alte Batman-Serie mit Adam West wegen ihren POW!-Einblendungen bei den Schlägereien und dem schwulen Rennstil von Batman. Aber über dieses Machwerk breiten wir lieber den Mantel des Schweigens.

Nanananananana Batmaaaaan!


----------



## Rifter (2. September 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> die liste wird eh stets subjektiv bleiben,auch wenn 700k leute für die Verurteilten stimmten,welcher zwar ein wirklich gefühlsvoller,guter film ist,aber jeder hat doch seine eigene liste an favoriten...
> ich versteh zb nicht warum einer meiner lieblingsfilme da gar nicht unter den 250 auftaucht...



So gehts mir mit *Instinkt*:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JsdFOjPqWag

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Unlaublich guter Film! Aber schlimmer noch, wenn ich ihn erwähne entgegnet man mir meist "ach du meinst _Basic _Instinct".
Keine ahnung warum den Streifen kaum einer kennt. Den Trailer hab ich auch nur auf Englisch gefunden...



Fremder123 schrieb:


> Och da war nix mit Möchtegern. Es war einfach mal die erste RICHTIGE Comicverfilmung. Klar, ich seh die ganzen Batmans, Spidermans und X-Mens auch gern, aber mal ehrlich - was wird denn da gezeigt? Reale Menschen in Latex- oder Stoffkostümen, die in real aussehenden Städten/ Landschaften mittels CGI-Effekten Widersacher bekämpfen. Das ist alles nett anzusehen, aber mit Comic hat das nicht viel zu tun.



Halt! Das bedarf wahrscheinlich ein eigenes Thema! Aber meiner Meinung nach sind diese neuen "Real"-Comic Verfilmungen (ab 2000) das beste was unseren Comic-Helden passieren konnte! 

Erst durch diese Filme bin ich an Comic-Helden rangekommen. Zuvor hat mich kein Heft oder Serie interessiert, jetzt zieh ich mir jede Verfilmung rein!

Hab z.B. eine ältere Batman verfilmung angeschaut. OMG was für eine grüze! Unglaublich schlechte Dialoge, Setting rundum peinlich!


----------



## Fremder123 (3. September 2012)

Rifter schrieb:


> Erst durch diese Filme bin ich an Comic-Helden rangekommen. Zuvor hat mich kein Heft oder Serie interessiert, jetzt zieh ich mir jede *Verfilmung* rein!


Was aber noch nichts mit den Comics an sich zu tun hat.


----------



## Wynn (3. September 2012)

die batman und superman und spidermans wurden halt immer ihren generationen angepasst 

die uralte batman tv serie ist flach aber kult ^^

und die filme von tarantino leben halt durch die dialoge und soundtracks und ihre art


----------

